# Shrimp disease ? Please Help - ID - advice (pic included)



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have noticed today that my fire red shrimp has strange discoloration (cf. blurry photo)








Is this some kind of disease or lack of minerals? or just shrimp molting ?
Ph is 6.5 and Amonia is 0.

Any advice welcome!

Thanks in advance,

Nicolas


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Youmakemesohappy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have noticed today that my fire red shrimp has strange discoloration (cf. blurry photo)
> View attachment 13460
> ...


Hi Nicolas,

your shrimp doesn't really looked diseased. Did you purchase it as cherry? It looks more like the beginnings of rili patterns as I can see the saddle pretty clearly. Although the flesh looks a little milky. I wouldn't really worry about it.

Frank


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Frank, thank you for the reply!

Yes the shrimp was purchased as a red cherry, and I have noticed that now a few juveniles are showing similar coloration.


----------

